
Why Your Day Job Sucks - norberts
https://cake.hr/blog/why-your-day-job-sucks/
======
hwstar
This mostly sounds like a sales pitch for the book to me as it does not
disclose any of the methods to get from active to passive income.

The key to getting out of the active income trap is to do the following:

1\. Persue education to get a high paying day job. 2\. Live below your means,
and save and invest the difference. Don't buy new cars. Try and fix as many
things as you can yourself. Cut back on the Starbucks visits. Go to the
library. 3\. Stay out of non first mortgage debt. 4\. Turn off as many
advertising sources as possible. Get rid of cable TV, seek out free sources of
entertainment instead. Get on the do not call list, contact the Direct
Marketing Association and tell them not to mail you promotional materials,
Tell businesses you patronize not to send you promotional materials. 5\. After
you purchase your first home and the first mortgage payments become easy to
pay, start looking into investing in rental property. 6\. Build a large F.U.
money reserve so that you can tell exploitative employers to "take a hike" if
need be. Read up on American employment law. Most of you will be shocked on
how biased it is towards employers. 7\. Read up on how to start your own
business. Fictitious names, incorporation, small business loans.

~~~
jonsterling
What does advertising and phone spam have to do with anything?

~~~
hwstar
Some people are subject to temptation. By eliminating as much advertising and
phone spam as possible, these people may have a better chance of getting
ahead. The world would be a very different place if people didn't succumb to
advertising.

~~~
jonsterling
I don't know, that sounds pretty out of touch. Pretty much no spam ever is
something someone's going to be tempted by. People can get _fooled_ by spam,
but if they know enough about how to eliminate all sources of advertising from
their life, they're not likely to accidentally sign up for a penis enlargement
pill program.

